# Oberhasli vs Alpine?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Can someone tell me the differences between Alpines and Oberhasli's? I know Alpines come in all colors, Obie's just in black/tan, but are there other physical differences? I've been trying to chase down this unknown Alpine doe (tattooed), but am wondering if she could be an Obie....? She would be a "lighter" one (color), and the black is only between her front legs instead of all down her belly.

Her milk is richer than my other Alpine, her face wider through her eyes, muzzle a tad shorter and broader through the nose...less "pointy" than the other Alpine. Plus she's silent...yes, silent...I had to put a bell on her to locate her. I know I could just be dealing with different bloodlines, but am wondering if I should include Obie breeders in my search?


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Could be. I have heard that Obies tend to have wider heads (and more difficult kiddings as a result) and richer milk, but I've never had one, so don't know for certain.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

What is the Tattoo - maybe someone here will recognize it...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

She could be an American with the cross being Obbie. I have seen one of these, very pretty lady, not as big as the rest of the alpines. One person who did this cross choose to because of udder structure. She took an Obbie doe with really bad fore extention and breed her to a buck with strong fore extention lines. She turned out really beautiful, just a tad smaller. But she exhibited more alpine traits so was breed back alpine.
Tam


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had both, Obies and Alpines, both being my favorite 2 breeds (and I am raising Nubians. sigh) Obies tend to be smaller with wider heads. They on average have a tad higher BF. They come in a variety of shades but all have to be bay. The does are allowed to be solid black, no white. They tend to be calmer and not as bossy and aggressive as Alpines.

From what I experienced in my herd, that Obie bay gene is strong, almost like the Saanen white. As Caprine Beings suggested, she could be an Alpine/Obie cross.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

The Oberhasli that I had, and lost just before she kidded the first time was considerably larger boned than the Nubians or Alpines. She was very lively and smart as a kid, my youngest son's best friend. Then as a yearling, she was dominant due to her size, and her temperment was very dominant and she had the size to back it up... boss of the yearlings, close to the size of the older does. Seems that her ears were wider than the Alpines, more square looking if I can word it that way. She was chocolate brown with black trim.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

She could also be a Recorded Grade.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

If you can track down the tattoo number that would be the easiest way to know for sure. I too have raised both Alpines & Obers and am familiar with some of the Ober tattoos (my best friend raises Obers & knows more) and would be happy to try to help if you PM me with it. 

As mentioned she may be either an Ober or a grade. I've been out of the loop here due to my internet satellite dish getting hit by lightening that first hit the huge oak tree near it. Then it traveled from the dish to the cable wire into the ground to the house and blew up everything, internet modem box, my laser jet printer, computer tower and the phone. Took 2 weeks to get Hughes Net out here to fix. 

Anyways, having said that, How did you end up with her, from a breeder or a sale? The reason I ask, did the breeder know by chance?


----------

